# need help w/ Pum eggs.



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

i need some help. my cayo laid the other day. and the male was on top of them. so i guess he fertilzed them. does the whole egg turn black like leuc eggs do after a couple of days???

heres a pic from today











heres a pic of the first day of laying









also i would like some advice or tips for keeping the eggs to stay alive and not mold or go bad. thanks


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, they should turn black. As for keeping them alive, the best thing you can do is nothing, just watch and see what happens. 

Sean


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Not nessecerly , take a look at the cayo eggs in this post , they have stayed grey until they were almost fully developed tads then turned almost black . All the eggs on this page except the colon's are good and wiggling around waiting transport . The popa eggs are tads now and still grey . 
You will know in a few days if they start to devolop . Not all pumilio eggs will turn black . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=30


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

these eggs are 4 days old. they were laid on tuesday. thats why i asked if these eggs looked fertile. which i dont think they are..

since they dont look fertile should i pull them. and hopefully they will lay again?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I just looked at some eggs my mancreeks layed the other day. I think your's are good. I'd leave 'em in and wait a few more days.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't pull them until you are SURE they aren't good. Your pums will lay again even if the eggs are in there, and your pulling them won't make any difference at all. You just have to give them time to go again... it's not automatic. Besides, I think from the pics above you still have some promise, but whatever you do LEAVE THEM ALONE! If after a week to a week and a half you don't see some development, you should start to see them molding over in which case you can spray them off with a mister or spray bottle.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

where do most pums deposit there tads. film canisters or large body of water, broms??? i put like 10 film canisters filled half way.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If you have 10 film cans then you better get some broms... that's usually preferred. They will leave tads in film cans if no other deposition site are available, but most pums (although there are rare individuals that are exceptions) seem to strongly prefer broms.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree, mine usually lay their eggs on brom leaves or some other type of leaf. But then again I've had mine even lay eggs on a petri dish under a coco hut more than a few times.

Here's a pic of mine that I was talking about earlier in case you wanna compare. I'm pretty sure they'll turn out good, 'cause I saw the male right there with her as she was putting them down. (oops, picture is sideways)









Sean


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

i have 5 broms in the tank. plenty of places. yeah sean. thats what the eggs look like now. and you said those eggs in that pic you have are fertile???


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they are. The more I think about it, I don't think they ever really turn like a dark black. These are only 2 or 3 days old.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah these are only 4 days. so ill have to wait a few more days.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah from you're second pic they look good, so I guess jsut give 'em a little more time.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The best thing you can do with Pums in general is ignore them. Don't look for eggs, don't get in their tank to bug the, don't interfere with their lives. Give them temp, food, space, and moisture - they'll do the rest. Like Stace has already said, they'll lay regardless of what you do, so give them that space.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

will pums lay more than one clutch in a tank?????


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes pums will lay more than one clutch in a tank. I have three clutches of 5 or more eggs right now.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

do they take care of all the clutchs??? and what if all the eggs turn to tads. will they take care of all the tads???


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They do the same thing they would if it were only one clutch.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

FOUR MORE EGGS IN THE SAME CAYO TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

It took my new Cayos a few tries to get it right. I had new eggs about weekly and they kept going bad. So let them keep working at it and you'll have some tads being transported pretty soon. You never know those first ones may be ok. I didnt look at the last date that you posted the egg pics.
Nice pumilio though


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

My CDA`s laid about 25-30 tads each and transported all of them. I only got 3-4 offspring from each tank though. It takes them a while to realize they won`t loose tads in the tanks and they overdo it because they would not all come thru in the wild.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

^Sounds like both my Lomas and Darks


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

i caught her transporting the tads. but i have a question. do females transport the tads or do the males do? cuz this is the female transporting.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes , Most of the time its the female that transports the tads .


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> My CDA`s laid about 25-30 tads each and transported all of them. I only got 3-4 offspring from each tank though. It takes them a while to realize they won`t loose tads in the tanks and they overdo it because they would not all come thru in the wild.


I don't know what has been documented in the wild, but do know in captivity they can pull off as many as 7 froglets at a time.


----------

